# Switch Wiring Help



## MBurke (Feb 4, 2016)

I am no electrician so I need a little help wiring up my router table switch and plug. The plug in inside my cabinet and the switch and plug is are outside in front of my cabinet.

Could someone please show me how to wire this setup so the switch would work on all the plugs ?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Mike,
Is this a new installation, I mean are there any connections to either receptacle yet? Do you have a power cord?

Are you planning to have the outlet the switch is on go off and on with the switch or keep it live all the time?

I'm guessing you really only want the unit that's in the cabinet switched off and on with that switch or do you want
all of the power to shut off to the three receptacles with the switch? 

Bryan


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

First off, you need to do your research and make sure that you 100% understand you are doing. Lots of resources out there on the internet. You need to verify that what you are going to do is safe and appropriate for what you want.

It's something like this picture:








Though, instead of the light, you use the inside socket. And, of course, the wires labeled 120VAC go to a plug for the wall outlet. This has the switch outlet always hot. Now, when you do this, make sure you carry the ground through to both the switch and the inside outlet. And make sure your are connecting the plug so that hot goes to the switch. You do not want to switch neutral.


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

You could buy combination switched plugs. That way you could switch off power to each plug individually. You would of course loose one outlet on each combined plug to accommodate the switch. Oldrusty


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

On a separate topic, you might want to use a switch like this:








It does two useful things - makes it really easy to turn off the router (especially with a wild, flailing swing) and makes it a much more deliberate action to turn on the router. That sideways swich is pretty easy to turn on by brushing against it.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike; what Bryan said.
I'm not clear either, on what the outside receptacle is for(?)...
To avoid confusion, let's call the female connections 'receptacles' and the male cord ends 'plugs'.
The switch mounted outside the cabinet would be in a single gang box, with a power cord leading off to the power supply, terminated at the far end with a 3 prong *male* plug.
the interior wire from the switch (the load side) would go to another single gang box, or a short length of appliance cord (2 wire and ground...14/2/1SJ cable) terminated in a *female cord end* .
The router plugs into that end.
In the outside box, the two black wires go to either side of the switch. The two whites get Marreted together, and the greens get Marretted as well but you also need a short piece of Green wire to the ground screw on the box.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

+1 for the paddle switch.

See pics below. I got mine from Rockler. It has a pigtail that you plug the router into. Then the second pigtail plugs into a power source (wall outlet, etc).


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I would recommend getting one of those switched multiple outlet strips instead of taking a chance and getting hurt...

4 ft. 6-Outlet Power Strip with 45? Angle Plug YLPT-2-1B at The Home Depot - Mobile


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Mike as Bryan suggested it really does depend on what you want your configuration to do. As you can see from all the suggestions, there are quite a few possibilities. If you want to run a vac from one of the outlets the first thing you need to do is count amps or watts and make sure the breaker will handle it and the router.


----------



## MBurke (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks for all the suggestions/ help.
This is a new setup on my table. I am wanting the outlets to be switched on/off by the switch. I was thinking the front receptacle could be used for a vac....to clean up after routing, but i dont Need it. I was trying to save some $ buy using the stuff i had....but thise large safty switches look nice. I have power cord and romax but wasnt sure how to wire it.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Either use the switched outlet like Phil shows or run a power cord to a switch box and connect the hot lead to the switch. Run another wire to your outlet box and connect the hot lead to it from the other screw on your switch. In the switch box connect the white from the power cord to the white going to the outlet box. In the outlet box connect the hot lead (usually black) to a brass colored screw on one side of the outlet. Connect the white to a silver colored screw. That`s it, your done. Refer to Phil`s second diagram for a visual of that. If the boxes have holes in them duct tape them over. Dust can fill them up fairly quickly.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

get one of these and save yourself a boatload of problems...

Deluxe Router Table Switch

.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike; having a duplex receptacle _inside_ the cabinet is going to be problematic. There's just too much swirling dust in there...the empty receptacle is just going to get plugged up with crud. You could protect it with one of those kid proof safety things that blocks it off, but Stick's solution looks perfect.


----------



## MBurke (Feb 4, 2016)

The duplex receptacle for the router isn't going to be inside the cabinet where the router is.
Its going to be in the right side compartment
I have built a router cabinet kind of like " Norms " on new yankee workshop
So there would be no dust getting to the plug. I might break down and buy a switch....like many
have suggested...

Thanks


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The large paddle switch is really nice, especially if it is where you can hit it with a knee. A foot switch, however, gives you immediate on off control without taking your hands off the tool. So you could plug the foot switch in and use it only for free hand work.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Most household switches are only rated for 15 amps... some larger routers draw near that by themselves. So I wouldn't be plugging in a shop vac with one on the same (regular) switch or you'll be in for a surprise when the switch fizzes. 

If you want to just switch maximum 15 amps you could do it like this:


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

MBurk,
This is the wiring layout I used on my RT, an outlet for the router, an exterior outlet for the vac and switch. Just leave the router and vac on then flipping the switch turns both on or off. I've been using it since the fall of 97 with no issue.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

DesertRatTom said:


> The large paddle switch is really nice, especially if it is where you can hit it with a knee. A foot switch, however, gives you immediate on off control without taking your hands off the tool. So you could plug the foot switch in and use it only for free hand work.


I use a foot switch I got from Lee Valley quite a bit. It's easier than reaching into a difficult space and groping for a switch. I did have to learn to place it where there is no chance of stepping on it accidentally. The switch is also extremely handy at times for use with my drill press. The paddle switch is also a better idea. But if money is tight and you already have the parts the other method works too.


----------



## MBurke (Feb 4, 2016)

I got it...thanks to Phils and everyone else's diagrams.
I don't plan on running router and vac at the same time so I should be ok. I will have to post some photos of my new setup. 

Thanks a bunch to everyone !!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"I don't plan on running router and vac at the same time so I should be ok."
-Mike

You might be happier if you _do_ run the vac or dust collector at the same time. Clearing the debris is a major benefit.


----------



## MBurke (Feb 4, 2016)

Oh I will have my dust collector hooked up to it. I have a 4" for the bottom enclosure and a 2 1/2 for behind the fence ( at the bit opening )
Its amazing the amount of dust a router makes.


----------

